# buckets buckets buckets?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

who knows where we can buy different size buckets other than 5 gal. with lids?

I need a 2.5 gal. bucket with a lid to transport the vex, i heard a 2.5 gal. bucket with lid works well.....would like to check one out.

Thanks.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hardwater,

I can get you a 3 gallon bucket and lid. Just let me know when you want it and where to meet you.

Wes


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If anyone can get me about 4 or so 5 gallon buckets, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Carl, you need lids? If not I'll get as many as you want. I may also have a few lids to throw in.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Wife told me that they have some buckets at her work that are bigger then 5's. They possibly might be 7½ gallon size. Lids may not come with them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, thanks steelhauler...i appreciate the offer! im not 100% sure i need one yet.....i'll shoot you a pm first, ok?

..was just kicking some more ideas around....with this pro i got a 5 gal is a bit too tall to fit under the seat but i was wondering if a smaller bucket would work better. im sure it would and i read on another site about guys using 2.5 gal. buckets to stow their vex. seems like a good idea and they put their vex on top of the lid/bucket in use. would be nervous about doing that with a 5 gal. but the much squatter 2.5 gal would be ok i guess....

I got my 5 gal. buckets from Home Depot a few years ago and they sold lids too.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Speaking of buckets I seen a magazine a couple of years ago about taking pvc pipe and glueing it to the inside of your buckets to keep your poles organized so they don't get all tangled up. Just an idea I would throw out to you guys. I did it that year when I read it but I didn't use a good glue and the pvc pipe came lose. I'll have to try that Gorilla glue this year or drill some holes and bolt them in................Take care.....Rich


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I pop riveted three rod holders to my bucket and it worked great  until I fished Sandusky Bay last year and watched the bucket sail across the ice, out of site.  Lucky I had all my tackle in the shanty with me.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

All I need is the buckets, no lids. Bigger the better, but 5's are OK too.


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

big daddy my buddy up in cleveland is a painter an he have a lot of bucket i will give him a call an see what i can do for you .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to buy used batter buckets from donut shops. Don't know if they still sell them but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the idea Shortdrift with the pop rivets................Rich


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

carl i may be able to get you a big bucket up here at work they get pool chemicals in them i think they may be 7 or 10 gal buckets with screw on lids i have 8.....5 gal buckets here at work and some smaller ones that we get sunflower seeds in but let me look around for a big one for you today and i will get back to you.................jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Jim. Been getting any crappie at Portage Lakes???


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Big Daddy,

The Crappie have been hitting very good with the draw down and very little fishing pressure out on the lakes. Lets hope things don't change now that the water level is mostly back to normal pool. Yesterday the water was stained a full shade more then normal and a increase in visible debris (mostly leaves).

PL.................


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Chaz. There's a chance I may get out there tomorrow with my son. Haven't decided yet. Still may have to work the football game too. It'll be a morning decision.

Maybe we'll see you out there if we go.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

got the crappie a few weeks ago out their still working on the bucket i was too busy today to look.........jim


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys for your suggestions.

i stumbled upon some 3.5 gal. buckets today (with nice gasketed lids).

these will work perfectly for me. thanks again steelhauler for offering to bring me one!

i found them at a bakery department of a local grocery store. they do their own baking, and they get pastry fillings and stuff in them!

I imagine any grocery store with a bakery that does their own on-site baking can hook you up if you want one.

this size will fit under the seat (but not the seat rails) of the new trap pro.

they also had some smaller dia. (9") buckets.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

www.usplastics.com
They got all the buckets you need. Got a few tanks to make live wells too.


----------

